# My carseat doesn't fit *perfectly* WWYD?



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a '99 Toyota Corolla. I also have a 3.5 year old who rides in a Radian 65.

The problem is that I can't get the carseat to fit in just right. It is not supposed to move more than 1" at the belt path, but, well, the best I can do is about 2".

Should I get rid of the seat? (It was very expensive, and it's new, but not new enough to return.







)

Or keep it? Or is there something else I can do?


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I've heard that it can be tricky to install Radians in a Toyota, but I know it can be done. I know someone on another board that has three Radians in the back of a Corolla. I would keep working at it. I'm sure someone here will have some suggestions to help you out.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

Most fire stations or police stations offer free advice on installing carseats. The fire station near me offers a clinic every summer where you can have your carseat's installation checked for free.

If you can't get any resolution from the carseat manufacturer (can you or have you already contected them?), call out to the fire department. If they can't help you they might be able to direct you to someone who can.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

have you tried putting the recline foot down on the seat, and then twisting your buckle stalk up to 3 full times before doing up the belt? those two little tricks really help out in some cars.
PS, I would contact a car seat tech first...quite often the fire dept people aren't up to speed. go to car-seat.org to find a CPST near you.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would not be comfortable at all with that much movement. Go to c-s.org like everyone else suggested, and try every trick in the book


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I would not be comfortable at all with that much movement. Go to c-s.org like everyone else suggested, and try every trick in the book









This









2" is way too much movement. Don't just go to the fire/police station, often times they do NOT have trained technicians on staff and won't know what they are doing.

http://www.safekids.org/CERTIFICATION/ Go here to find a technician in your area. Also check out car-seat.org for advice, there are a number of tricks to getting a Radian in properly. They are finicky seats


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have read a little bit on car-seat.org. One thread I read by a tech said that she couldn't get a good install in a '99 corolla with a radian at all. I am so so bummed out about this.







We could hardly afford it then, and now I'm afraid we're going to have to buy something else.

DH also thinks I'm being crazy and obsessive and doesn't want to spend any more money on carseats.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

What tricks have you tried? Which position is it in?


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

It's forward facing, outboard. I've tried twisting the buckle, but it didn't seem to help much.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I second (third? fourth?) going on to car-seat.org and starting a thread detailing your installation.
They are more than helpful over there and helped us obtain a good, safe installation on our Radian.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Have you tried the center position? Have you tried leaning the seat back back a bit, tightening it as much as you can and then pulling the seat up forward?


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I haven't tried the center, because I need to cram another carseat in the back as well. DS is just moving to an EFTA. I'm thinking about moving the Radian to our other car and getting an EFTA for DD as well.

DH and I are going to work on it some more tonight and see what we can do. I think I'll take it in to get check on Thursday if I can get an appointment.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Also -- I did start a thread at car-seat.org (my un is CedarWaxwing over there). I'm still waiting for some responses, but it probably moves a bit slower over there than here.


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

This is how I got it to work in my 2003 Mazda Protege and 2003 Toyota Sienna

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.p...n+recline+foot

Hope it helps you!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the link -- i'm going to try it tonight.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

LOL I thought your conundrum seemed familiar!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
LOL I thought your conundrum seemed familiar!

















Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, DH is out there right now doing battle with the radian. He just came back with a towel tha tI think he's going to put under the seat. Is it okay to do that?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

No, a towel cannot be used to adjust the install of a forward facing child.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
No, a towel cannot be used to adjust the install of a forward facing child.

I've heard this too.

although I do question it. We can use up to three sections of pool noodle to adjust a rfing install...why can't we use even 1 piece of pool noodle to get a ffing seat in? for some seats, like the radian, many owners would love to able to use a spacer to get the belts to fit properly. If someone knows why it's only allowed rfing I'd love to hear the rationale that forbids it ffing.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erin+babyAndrew* 
I've heard this too.

although I do question it. We can use up to three sections of pool noodle to adjust a rfing install...why can't we use even 1 piece of pool noodle to get a ffing seat in? for some seats, like the radian, many owners would love to able to use a spacer to get the belts to fit properly. If someone knows why it's only allowed rfing I'd love to hear the rationale that forbids it ffing.

It's allowed rear-facing to get the correct 45-degree angle, but the seat has to be able to install well (securely) without it. Even then, it's really a last resort in rear-facing seats.

Lex


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erin+babyAndrew* 
I've heard this too.

although I do question it. We can use up to three sections of pool noodle to adjust a rfing install...why can't we use even 1 piece of pool noodle to get a ffing seat in? for some seats, like the radian, many owners would love to able to use a spacer to get the belts to fit properly. If someone knows why it's only allowed rfing I'd love to hear the rationale that forbids it ffing.

Radian doesn't allow a noodle or a towel with any installation, RF or FF.

You can't use a noodle for FF for this reason: you are using it to fill space and make a poor install seem secure. It's still a poor install. In a crash the noodle or towel is going to compress and you will still have 2" of movement.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

THANK YOU!!! I'm having this exact same problem in my Honda Oddyssey..... so annoying. ds is nearing the 50 lb mark so I want to not use the latch anymore, but I CANNOT for the life of me get a good install--terrible, just as OP described. I didn't know of these cool tricks! didn't know it was ok to twist the female end. anyway, that link to the forum w/ pics is very helpful if not a bit over my head!









You're not alone! Even my rockin 05 Oddyssey has issues! this is when i wish it had a locking clip thing like the marathon....

emily


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You don't need lockoffs in your Oddyssey since the belts lock at the retractor


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmmaJean* 
THANK YOU!!! I'm having this exact same problem in my Honda Oddyssey..... so annoying. ds is nearing the 50 lb mark so I want to not use the latch anymore, but I CANNOT for the life of me get a good install--terrible, just as OP described. I didn't know of these cool tricks! didn't know it was ok to twist the female end. anyway, that link to the forum w/ pics is very helpful if not a bit over my head!









You're not alone! Even my rockin 05 Oddyssey has issues! this is when i wish it had a locking clip thing like the marathon....

emily

LATCH anchors in Hondas are only rated to 40 pounds.


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

the belt coming from the ceiling doesn't lock at all when you pull it all the way out. and i know i checked the owner's manual for weight limits--i'll have to go double check.

sorry not trying to hyjack the thread....


----------



## LoveOhm (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diamond lil* 
Most fire stations or police stations offer free advice on installing carseats. The fire station near me offers a clinic every summer where you can have your carseat's installation checked for free.

If you can't get any resolution from the carseat manufacturer (can you or have you already contected them?), call out to the fire department. If they can't help you they might be able to direct you to someone who can.









I have had the CHP install my carseat that was super tough to fit properly in my small coupe car (I could not afford a new car). They were able to make adjustments I never thought of. The downside it I cannot switch the carseat from car to car if I want to ensure the proper installation in mine.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveOhm* 







I have had the CHP install my carseat that was super tough to fit properly in my small coupe car (I could not afford a new car). They were able to make adjustments I never thought of. The downside it I cannot switch the carseat from car to car if I want to ensure the proper installation in mine.

If CHP had done their jobs correctly, they would have shown YOU how to do it. You should never leave a car seat check without being able to exactly replicate what was done in the seat.

Please consider consulting with another technician (a private one if possible) for further assistance.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmmaJean* 
the belt coming from the ceiling doesn't lock at all when you pull it all the way out. and i know i checked the owner's manual for weight limits--i'll have to go double check.

sorry not trying to hyjack the thread....

If it doesn't lock at the retractor, it will lock at the latchplate, but I am 99% sure it is a switchable retractor. The owner's manual generally does not have LATCH limits and you need to switch to a seatbelt install ASAP.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

will the seat install RFing? could your 3.5 yr old RF? (many can in a radian...is she above 35 lbs?)
If not, and you can get a good RFing install, could the younger child ride RFing in the radian and you could put the older girl in the TF FFing??


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

You've probably already tried these, but...

Have you tried it with two people? One person kneeling, and the other person pulling to tighten it? Sometimes you have to pull at an angle that makes it awkward.

Are you using Latch or the seat belt? Have you pulled the end of the belt through the slot in the cover? It gives you a better angle to tighten it much tighter. (I hope that's not a stupid suggestion- it took me 2 years to figure it out. lol)


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deva33mommy* 
Have you pulled the end of the belt through the slot in the cover? It gives you a better angle to tighten it much tighter. (I hope that's not a stupid suggestion- it took me 2 years to figure it out. lol)

I'm not the OP, but I have a Radian in a Matrix and it's a pain to keep it tight. Can you explain more what you mean by "pulling the end of the belt through the slot in the cover"? I can't picture it.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
I'm not the OP, but I have a Radian in a Matrix and it's a pain to keep it tight. Can you explain more what you mean by "pulling the end of the belt through the slot in the cover"? I can't picture it.

If look at the seat head on you'll see two slits in the fabric on the back near the bottom. They open up into the forward facing belt path. Snake your hand through one of these and pull the belt to tighten, the angle is much better and you get better leverage too.


----------

